# orientals



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Looking for a young adult oriental can anyone help?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

There are a few hundred listed on Petfinder.com


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Checked PF out, only two in my area or close enough for me to get to and both are suited to be with no other cats I have 3 so doesn't work out. So Still asking, I would like a pedigree oriental for pet possibly 1-3 years of age Northpacific area


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

You might check out http://www.breedlist.com, they'll give you a list of breeders in your area, also they have a retired page for people to post their adults needing homes..


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks TxnKatz will check it out!


----------

